# Ich and fungus at same time??



## mags2313 (Nov 25, 2008)

I am wondering if it is safe to treat for ich right after I have treated for fungus...?

Any comments or help is appreciated..

Thank you.


----------



## mags2313 (Nov 25, 2008)

*????*

I just did a 25% WC on the tank I treated for fungus and added the activated carbon to remove the green color...but I know I will need to treat for ich because I see the ich spots...
When can I go ahead and treat for ICH... Right away? I know I'll have to take the carbon right out again but should I get all of the fungus medication out first??


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

The fungus is all cleared up? The water still test zero for ammonia and nitrites? Some medications can harm the cycle, so test to be sure.
What medication where you using? What ick medication do you plan on using?
Also, what tank, and is the current stock list current?


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

above rquest plus any pics of fish with spots? Is temp steady with a heater? i am sure room temp fluctuates thru out the day thus heater is must in Canada, I would think, unless Room temp is maintained at same temp 24/7/365.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Mags, from the sound of your PM to me, I do not believe this is fungal infection. That's not typical behavior of fungal infection unless your fish has been mishandled in various body areas in which case the fungal spores should have penetrated the broken slime coating which protects the fish from skin infections. Unfortunately, ich can drill through the skin and in the process, they serve their purpose as entry points for bacterial infection particularly _Aeromonas hydrophila_ and columnaris. 

Which fish are you treating currently? What are your water parameters right now? What test kit do you use?


----------

